# Unsure what to expect



## Tina chick (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi I'm 21 years old and am being to plan for the future with my boyfriend have a appointment for the pre contraception clinic in June so the team can monitor me a bit more to get my hb1ac done currently 10-1 on a insulin pump. Just wondering what to expect from the pre contraception clinic and what to expect when I do get pregnant.
Any advise or tips please!


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if there's a national standard but hopefully they will put you on the big dose of folic acid, & go over your results with a fine toothed combto give you some suggestions for tightening control. Diabetic pregnancy is very hard work & is classed as high risk, but getting your HbA1c down to around 6.5 or lower reduces risks signficantly & is well worth it. Best of luck!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Tina
(am echoing what Twitchy just said....) I dont think there is a national standard for pre conception care.  

I am based in London and going through the pre conception phase right now (started in Nov '12).  I go to clinic every 8 weeks with the aim of bringing my HbA1C down to below 6.5.  I'm working with a nutritionist to try to make this happen (e.g. carb counting, doing corrections etc).  They are also keeping an eye on my blood pressure and cholesterol, as I THINK there are some contraindications for being pregnant and being on meds for those conditions.  I'm also getting my eyes checked in April.  They havent put me on the high dose of folic acid YET, but again I dont think there is a national standard for this : ie. some consultants will put you on it when they give you the green light, and some will put you on it before they give you the green light.

Hope thats of some help  ?? - good luck and keep us posted on how you get on!
C


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2013)

Cleo said:


> ..They are also keeping an eye on my blood pressure and cholesterol, as I THINK there are some contraindications for being pregnant and being on meds for those conditions. ...C



I believe you should definitely not be on statins if you are trying to conceive:

http://www.nelm.nhs.uk/en/NeLM-Area/Evidence/Drugs-in-Pregnancy/Use-of-statins-in-pregnancy/


----------



## Tina chick (Jun 27, 2013)

Had my first pre contraception appointment yesterday. There weight me checked height and blood pressure. There also looked at my BM which has been all over the place since I have been doing a mixture of days and nights shifts at the care home. 
There advised me to only do days if possible. Test BM loads the next few weeks to see if there is a pattern. Make appointment for bloods with gp. And attend the DANFE course in December if I can get the time off work. There will review me in 3 months. And have gave me some leaflets to read. 

I don't know why I was so scaried, and I was not told any horror stories lol.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds good Tina  Hopefully, you can get the day shifts and get your levels under control - good luck!


----------

